# NOS Knuckle Guards



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 18, 2018)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=132669345672


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 18, 2018)

Wow! I know what I want for Christmas.
*NOS Vintage Bicycle Knuckle Guards - Shelby Airflo - Hiawatha Arrow - Airflow
Seller information*
nostalgicdave (1444 )
100% Positive feedback
Condition: New
Time left:6d 23h Monday, 6:29PM
Starting bid:
US $200.00
[ 0 bids ]


----------



## blasterracing (Jun 19, 2018)

Need these for my No Nose Project!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 19, 2018)

These look to be post war versions to me. V/r Shawn


----------

